# Starcraft 2 - Technik



## Xel'Naga (2. August 2009)

Ich will mir (natürlich) *Starcraft 2* kaufen, aber jeder weis das es noch ein weile dauern wird bis der Titel in den Läden steht.

Ist eigentlich bekannt ob *Starcraft 2* die folgenden dinge unterstützt:

*- Multicore* 
*- SLI / Crossfire* 
*- 64 bit Betriebssystem* 
*- Mehrkanal-Sound* (5.1) 
- *DirectX 10*


----------



## 4yamann (2. August 2009)

LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> *- Multicore*
> *- SLI / Crossfire*


Ich glaube nicht, dass Sc2 so Hardwarehungrig sein wird, dass man unbedingt eine Quadcore Cpu und/oder Multigpu Graka benötigt.

Edit: Vllt würde das deine Fragen beantworten-> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...e-und-Gameplay-enthuellt/Strategiespiel/News/


----------



## Xel'Naga (6. August 2009)

Kann noch wer was dazu sagen ?


----------



## Scorp (14. August 2009)

Ich weiß dass Multicore CPUs wohl eher nicht bis nur sehr wenig unterstüzt werden, da die Entwicklung ja bereits Ende 2003/Anfang 2004 angefangen hat. Ich meine irgendwo lies mal ein Entwickler was verlauten, wonach Multi-Threading und somit Mutli-Core-Support eingebaut werden könnte. Auschgeschlossen hatten sie es also noch nicht.

Mehrkanal Sound geh ich stark davon aus, das er reinkommt, denn so schwer is da ja auch nicht, und macht das Spielerlebnis noch besser. Die Cinematics werden sicher 5.1 Sound haben.

Zu DX10 weiß ich, das sie auch über entsprechende DX10 Features nachgedacht haben und es nicht auschließen jene einzubauen. Allerdings gehe ich persönlich davon aus, das es keine DX10 Features geben wird.

Multi-GPU, bin mehr nicht mehr sicher, soweit ich mich erinnere gab es dazu ein ähnliches Statement wie zu den DX10 Features, und auch hier denke ich eher nicht, das Entwicklungskraft- und Zeit darauf hinein investiert wird.

Zu 64bit kann ich jetzt gar nichts sagen. Aber auch hier gehe ich davon aus das es wegfällt. Denn wozu sollte man es benötigen?! 


Im Allgemeinen denke ich das die Anforderungen sehr moderat ausfallen werden, und auch die Technik-Features (DX10, 5.1 Sound etc..) weiter althergebrachte Wege beschreiten - man muss sich immer vor Augen halten das spätestens 2004 die Entwicklung begann, und außerdem Blizzard möchte das SC2 auf so vielen Rechnern wie möglich läuft. Sie werden also anstatt großartige DX10 Features und der gleichen einzubauen, eher auf ne gescheihte Balance setzten.


----------



## Xel'Naga (15. August 2009)

Danke dir für die Infos *Scorp*


----------



## Scorp (17. August 2009)

kein Problem.


----------



## michelthemaster (6. September 2009)

Haha, Starcraft 2 und Quadcore? Brauch man nicht dafür, das steht fest, genauso wenig wie Crossfire oder SLI, und das ist auch gut so. Blizzard Spiele werden immer stark massentauglich programmiert, daher denke ich, dass eine Dual-Core CPU und eine Mittelklasse Graka wie 3850 oder 8800 reichen werden.

Michel


----------



## Xel'Naga (4. November 2009)

Hoffentlich wird Starcraft2 mit Windows7 keine Probleme machen.....


----------



## Böhser Cabal (4. November 2009)

Ich denke, dass die neuen Features wie Multicoreunterstützung etc. schon vorhanden sein werden.

Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass Starcraft2 wohl grafisch so weit heruntergeschraubt werden kann, dass man es wohl noch mit nem P3 "flüssig" spielen kann.


Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Xel'Naga (6. November 2009)

*Blizzard konkretisiert Releasetermin*

Das war die erste News heute bei Gamestar ( 06.11.2009 )

Dort wird geschrieben das Starcraft2 wohl zwischen April und Juni (zweites Quartal 2010) erscheinen wird.

Naja, ich weis nicht ob Blizzard den Termin einhalten wird. Zwar war das eine Offizielle Ankündigung, aber sie werden Starcraft2 sicher nicht kurz vor den Ferien raus bringen, das wäre doch eine Finanzielle Fehlentscheidung. Wer kauft schon ein Spiel im Sommer, eher nur die Fans des ersten Teils....
Ich denke sie werden den zweiten Teil erst ende drittes Quartal raus bringen.

Was mein ihr ?


----------



## Scorp (6. November 2009)

Warcraft 3 und Co wurden auch im Sommer released. Marketingtechnisch wohl kein großer Unterschied...
Ich hoffe, dass das Spiel im Sommer erscheint, denn ich will nicht mehr warten^^


----------



## midnight (6. November 2009)

Naja das praktische ist, dass im Sommer eben nicht viel los ist und du Marketingmäßig voll reinhauen kannst. Außerdem haben dann ja alle Geld, gibts ja grad kaum andere Titel zu kaufen 

so far


----------



## Xel'Naga (20. November 2009)

Die Offizielle Starcraft2 Seite hat sich verändert - ein Anzeichen das sich das Spiel in der allerletzten fasse der Entwicklung befindet??? Was meint ihr....


----------



## midnight (20. November 2009)

LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Die Offizielle Starcraft2 Seite hat sich verändert - ein Anzeichen das sich das Spiel in der allerletzten fasse der Entwicklung befindet??? Was meint ihr....



Oder einfach ein Zeichen dafür, dass einer der Gamedesigner gerade keine Lust hatte und lieber was in Richtung Webdesign gemacht hat 

Ich denk bis das rauskommt dauerts noch. Aber immerhin isses dann wenigstens gut  Zumindest wars bisher halt immer so.

so far


----------

